# Does speed matter ANY for known yardage?



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Speed does not matter in known distance....

The only disadvantage you could have would not be shooting the same diameter arrows as your competitors.

Known distance is about accuracy and target management. You want to shoot the most accurate arrows


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

Slingshot said:


> Speed does not matter in known distance....
> 
> The only disadvantage you could have would not be shooting the same diameter arrows as your competitors.
> 
> Known distance is about accuracy and target management. You want to shoot the most accurate arrows


Hit the wrong button

Whatever your set up you want the best combo of forgiveness and accuracy. If it came down to it I would shoot standard diameter shafts if they grouped better at all distances. 

I wouldn't worry about the weight on the 27s I be more concerned about getting them tuned.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You need enough speed to get the arrow to the target and to penetrate the target. Indoors you need enough speed to clear the ceiling. Speed will help a little in windy conditions.

Beyond that, there's not a lot to be gained from speed at know distances. 27's don't have that much advantage over Fat Boys, but there may be that extra point or two per round.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the only case for speed in known distance is if your sight tape isn't developed accurately. in that case, the same attributes that speed affords to mis-judgement of yardage, applies to a undeveloped sight tape. ...the faster your arrows, the less deviant the POI is, at any range.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Right now I have 356 grain LineJammers with 145 grains up front shooting very well at 256 fps. I would much prefer them to be flying at 270+fps but I did shoot an easy 59 X's with them last night so I hesitate to decrease the point weight. In the perfect world I'd shoot 53 lbs. with 17lbs of holding weight and push a 27 diameter 500 grain arrow with 175 grains up front at 295 fps.........but that isn't going to happen. Basically, I would really like to shoot my indoor spot set up but I don't think my sight would go out to 50 yards and a slight breeze would probably move them a foot!

I'm going to remove 20-25 grains from the point and see how they group.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, a hard thing to decide about....
fat shafts for the lines, or skinnies for the wind. fat shafts carry more weight which means yardage estimation is paramount, skinnies give you the speed you want at the potential cost of some forgiveness.
you have evaluate your proficiency in yardage estimation, vs. target knowledge, vs. shot execution.
I've found that that the smaller diameter shafts usually come out on top over cutting a line or two by using fat shafts at outdoor shoots. i guess it depends on how well you really know the targets. if you're dead sure of where that 12 ring is, there's less need for the fat shafts. at the same time, if you're dead sure of where that 12 ring is, there's more chance the fat shafts will help out a bit, as well.
indoors, at shorter ranges, i'll go for the fat shafts
the bottom line.....learn the targets and learn to judge yardage like a range finder.....but it still boils down to the shot that's made!


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I'd probably still shoot Fatboys, or possibly even a light speed or ACC/ACE if any of them grouped better at ALL distances than the fatboy. I properly spined arrow will be inherantly more forgiveing than the extra 2-4 thousanths of an inch diameter. For anything where distances are known and nothing over 50yards, I'll take spine over speed. For unknown yardage, I'll take the fattest shaft I can shoot the closest to the class speed limit. For anything outside 50 yards or fita/field I'll take the smallest shaft I can get a spine match for.

I shoot unknown classes, and plan on taking two bows with me to all my shoots this year....one set up for fatboys at around 290, one set up for Carbon ones, just a shade under 400 grains, at around 270-275. Both are a great spine match with my setups, and both will get used depending on the terrain, the weather, and the format. Your milage may vary, but these work for me the best....shoot what groups the best for you and your goals.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

Full bores are just as thin walled and I personally did not Like them as well as magnums


----------



## brianboyd (Feb 27, 2012)

I shoot for Black Eagle. I have shot both the Magnums and Challengers. My preference is to at least shoot 100- 120 grains for 3d.. still shooting around 285 with a 370 grain arrow.... don't go to light or the wind COULD affect the flight of the arrow. I initially shot Magnums but now shoot the Challengers outdoors.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

The only way speed is a factor in known distances is your high and low misses will be minimal and in wind.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I shoot CX nano 410's total 398 grain with my DST40 @ 58.4 and TDL 27.2"
my 20-100 yard (90 meters) sight tape is 1.8375" and the arrow plunges into that FITA face half way in, I hate those backstops where need four people to pull them out....
do you know what is a speed on the #40 Olympic bow? just FYI less than 200 and many of those folks beet me with a score @ 70 and 90 meters
speed does not matter no thinking what you shoot


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

260 is the slowest I would ever want to shoot. Even for field archery my best scores are with a 270ish fps setup.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

In a perfect world, speed is not a factor. 

Speed keeps your sight tape tighter. This keeps your anchor similar.

Speed gives you looser yardage tolerences. Even if you know the yardage sometimes you dont get your sight right on the mark. If you are shooting hills and you miss the cut. 

A faster arrow has less lag. Theres a certain amount of lag from release break to arrow release. That can give you a false negative. Tim g will tell you he shoots faster because of this.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I wish I lived in a perfect world, speed helps unless it hurts forgiveness.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Terry Ragsdale shot a week long NFAA Field/Hunter record that stood for nearly 15 years doing 212fps......so speed isn't necessary


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Terry Ragsdale shot a week long NFAA Field/Hunter record that stood for nearly 15 years doing 212fps......so speed isn't necessary


 Not every one has the strength to do 50 push ups on one arm like he could do when he was young. I'd take tremendous strength over speed anyday.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Speed helps on hills and when the stakes are not right on 265 - 275 is great for field shooting with a heavy arrow 330 grains and up


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I have been shooting with the best archers ever since the 60s. 180-200 fps yielded basically the same scores as are shot today in the pro ranks which should indicate that velocity is not the end all for accuracy. Certainly velocity is beneficial, but tuning, equipment matching, and individual skill are the factors in scoring.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish I could shoot the same scores in field today with my 301 fps bow that I shot in the 70s with my 210 fps bow. The difference is age, strength, and eye sight. I even took one of my old bow out of the closet and shot it to see if it was equipment. It wasn't. The same bow that I could shoot 550 field in the late 80s, now could barely hit the spot and felt terrible.

It's true that scores are still close to the scores shot in the 70s, but there seems to be a lot more archers shooting those scores today. Look at how many archers shot 900 scores at Vegas this year. I remember when Terry Ragsdale shot a 1200 at Vegas and it was like watching a miracle. Now he would have to shoot off with 10 others. So the equipment today with it's speed and forgiveness has made better archers. If you don't believe me, I have a PSE Mach1 you can shoot.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

^^^^Well said!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

FiFi said:


> Terry Ragsdale shot a week long NFAA Field/Hunter record that stood for nearly 15 years doing 212fps......so speed isn't necessary


 on a comparative note...his 212 was "respectively fast" for the era....not necessarily blazing fast , but 190 to just under 200 was about normal for that time.


----------

